# Is calcium disodium EDTA safe?



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,
I bought a jar of curry sauce for my baby. It has calcium disodium EDTA and pottassium sorbate and caramel colour. Are these considered relatively safe?
Thanks.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Not by me


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm allergic to EDTA, so it doesn't come into our household. It's getting harder and harder to find canned goods without in conventional grocery stores.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

No.

Honestly, curry sauce is very simple to make. Here's a super-simple one- and there are many others, and you can tweak ingredients if you want for your taste. http://homecooking.about.com/library...e/blmisc24.htm


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. What about potassium sorbate and benzoate sodium. Isn't citric acid just vitamin C? These are so common.


----------

